# Raven Guard Space Marine For Sale



## Bionicknees (Dec 27, 2010)

​Hi , Due to the cancellation of my recent commission. I have alot of half finished marines all different chapters which I will be finishing off and selling them off individually so look out for them in weeks to come. But , for now the first is finished "a Raven Guard" This could be used a gaming piece or a display piece and is the plinth is included. I am looking for offers in the region of £50. If you are interested please visit my blog or send me an email on [email protected] . Here are some more photos:


​


----------

